# Looking for A Boxer Breeder



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I am recently in the market for a new Boxer. I recently lost a dog and now we are looking for a new one. I love the Mahogany Fawn coloring. My Boxer Hershey recently died due to a car accident. Iwas just hoping someone knew of a good breeder.

TIA</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

btt


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My last boss bred them. I'm not sure what the coloring is but I can ask him. I'll get back with you later on it.


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

btt


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

My neighbors on Garcon Point raise boxers on a small scale. They havea coupleshow champions...beautiful dogs. They have no pups at this time, but plan on breeding again in about 4 months?

www.studioboxers.com


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks alot I will try to send them an email.


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

I shot them an email and they are unsure about any other breeders with pups. On the positive side they will be going to a show on sunday and they will pass around the word. Maybe we can get lucky and find something...

Thanks again for the contact


----------

